# Gaboon Viper



## Dom Sedley (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi,

I remember seeing one of these guys in Chester Zoo when I was like 12 and being so fascinated with it. So I was just wondering, if you were to buy one (don't worry I won't) how much they would be? Purely out of interest.

Thanks, 
Dom


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I paid about £70


----------



## Dom Sedley (Jun 3, 2013)

What really?! I thought they'd be hundreds :O 

Not so special now eh...


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Not about the £££ that make an animal special.


----------



## Dom Sedley (Jun 3, 2013)

Ohh I know I'm just kidding, hence the '... '


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

Dom Sedley said:


> What really?! I thought they'd be hundreds :O
> 
> Not so special now eh...




No mate they are sh1t snakes, worthless creatures, not worth putting them in a viv......


I have some for a grand if that helps you think more of them??


----------



## Dom Sedley (Jun 3, 2013)

Really, are they boring? To be fair when I did see them theey didn't actually move haha.

Oh and a grand sounds good to me!


----------



## Dom Sedley (Jun 3, 2013)

Really, are they boring? To be fair when I did see them theey didn't actually move haha.

Oh and a grand sounds good to me!


----------



## Dom Sedley (Jun 3, 2013)

Really, are they boring? To be fair when I did see them theey didn't actually move haha.

Oh and a grand sounds good to me!


----------



## Dom Sedley (Jun 3, 2013)

Thought I'd post that three times for effect... My phone signal is sh*te!


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

AJ76 said:


> No mate they are sh1t snakes, worthless creatures, not worth putting them in a viv......


Is that why you keep all those royal morphs


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

coldestblood said:


> Is that why you keep all those royal morphs




I have a substantial royal morph collection mate...... In the freezer.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Venomous snakes don't have much value money wise because the market is so small. In the UK I believe there are under 200 legit keepers. So if you breed any venomous and sell them in the UK chances are people have already got the species anyway. 

If many of the venomous species such as gaboons and tree vipers were not venomous they would probably be very highly priced similar to the likes of green tree pythons etc because there would be a much much bigger market and everyone you speak to looks at a gaboon viper or a yellow eyelash viper and are often in awe of them. 

They are some of the most beautiful animals on the planet.


----------



## DWABrett72 (Jun 7, 2013)

100% Agree with STReptiles


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Yeah I've always wondered why they're so cheap! You get a green python, it goes for hundreds! You get a green viper and it goes for peanuts in comparison.


----------

